# Phoenix Gold M25 - Anyone?



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Found an old trashed PG m25 series2 amp. Left channel tests fine with 11,[email protected] and [email protected] but the right channel craps out at ~6.5v into any load and the waveform gets large amount of distortion. You can hear the test tone I used coming from inside the amp. Guess the electrolytes needs replacing after 15-20 years.

Anyone got a service manual the the amp?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response, but have you called Phoenix Gold. I'm sure they can kick down a service manual for ya.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Already fixed it. It was indeed the electrolytes so no big deal 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thumperx said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, but have you called Phoenix Gold. I'm sure they can kick down a service manual for ya.


Phoenix gold does not share any of their schematics or service manuals. And besides, since changing ownership, they have 0 ties to their old stuff. They don't repair them, they supposedly don't have any info left on them, completely erased.



Hanatsu said:


> Already fixed it. It was indeed the electrolytes so no big deal
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Glad you fixed it. I would have recommended replacing the caps first then checking all resistors.


----------

